# liquid quartz for cleaning



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi

Anyone offer any advice for cleaner to use as backflush. Is liquid quartz better tan a powder or tablet option?


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

I have only ever used pulycaf powder and thought that the foam it develops as the hot brew-water hits

it in blind filter helped in it effectiveness - I had never considered quartz, but its advertising does say

"This is a liquid form of coffee machine cleaning solution. The main difference of using this over powder or tablets is that you reduce the risk of blocking your jets with powder or tablets that may not desolve. It is common for machines to block up from both coffee and cleaning chemicals."

I am sceptical whether 10ml or so of quartz in a blind filter is as powerful as a teaspoon of pulycaf

(quartz cumbersome to handle) and could not find any quartz instructions.

900g of pulycaf is ~£10 and a litre of quartz £10, so even if you genuinely use just 10ml per backflush

quartz seems a lot more expensive (a few tsp of pulycaf a month and I have only used 450g of pulycaf in 7 years).. but if it avoids blockages OK maybe worth a try.

For soaking portafilter/basket/screen where blockage is not an issue I think pulycaf is more economic.


----------



## caffeinefixbob (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Rolo, I also use puly almost exclusively as its pretty much the best and safest product in my opinion. I have used most products on the market over the last 14 years as an engineer so have a bit of experience. Quartz is amazing - however its a pretty powerful chemical where as puly is irritant at worst! The problem with powders only comes about if you do not flush properly as it will jam your solenoid up and is a very common call. The quartz cleaner and "brake" are very similar and are superb for removal of heavy tanning they just will also remove the skin off your hands if your not careful....

hope this helps.


----------

